
Blue Apron slashes its IPO range - paladin314159
http://www.businessinsider.com/blue-apron-ipo-range-cut-2017-6
======
exolymph
Already being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14655030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14655030)

